# Appeal tracker repayment, success rate?



## JohnMc (4 Oct 2018)

Hi all

I've just got confirmation that I am to be given a repayment from my bank KBC due to the tracker issue faced my many. It seems like a great day and my emotions are a bit all over the place. Although I'm trying to stay grounded until the money is lodged to my account. the questions I have is is anybody aware of a % success rate whereby the amounts refunded by the bank was challenged and the customer has got an increased payment? I know it is probably early in the process and maybe not many appeals have been completed yet. However, these banks are clearly not the most trustworthy and nice people so can they be trusted with this. 
I am probably in a different situation to many as I now live outside Ireland and was not receiving any letters from the bank until a few days ago.

Thanks


----------



## peemac (4 Oct 2018)

Most people have been happy with the repayment, compensation and reverting to tracker. 

You would need to prove loss caused by the tracker issue and then decide if it's something worth pursuing.

I know that between refund, time value money and compensation, I was very happy .


----------



## YerGrand (4 Oct 2018)

peemac said:


> Most people have been happy with the repayment, compensation and reverting to tracker.
> 
> You would need to prove loss caused by the tracker issue and then decide if it's something worth pursuing.
> 
> I know that between refund, time value money and compensation, I was very happy .



how do you prove a loss caused by the tracker? I'm just starting down the appeals process and I'm a bit concerned about things like this.


----------



## Johnc6 (4 Oct 2018)

Good news JohnMc, hope you get your refund soon,  do you know what cohort you are in?


----------



## JohnMc (5 Oct 2018)

Thanks for replies. Johnc6 I have no idea what cohort as I have not been receiving any letters, sorry about that. All I know is they have been trying to contact me for a a while now, capital payment and revert back to tracker happened in June.


----------

